# OMG!!



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

I CAN NOT believe this! We fostered two kittens from 5 days old until they were 7 months old and then found them homes. They were soo sweet and loved to be held. Maggie liked to be held just not that much. She liked to play more than cuddle but she still loved to be held. We gave her to a friend of ours who promised to contact us if she had any trouble and now look where our baby is
http://www.elmorehumane.com/cats19.htm

what really makes me mad is that she looks horrible and it says she doesnt like to be held! What did that girl do to our baby!!
pictures below are from when we had her
the other cat in the picture is her brother Aubie.


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*OMG that is soo sad! *


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

I know. I can not believe that she just dumped her off at the shelter like that. I am going to email elmore humane society(they know us pretty well) and see if they will tell me something. I want to know the reason she turned her into their after 2 months. I guess her boyfriend left her because he was the one who wanted Maggie in the first place


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

I just looked and I dont know if she has been their longer or not but it says the page was last updated on July 30! Our baby has been their since July!!  If only we could take her back and foster her but we just cant right now! She has lost her beautiful shiny coat too! And that adorable playful gleem in her eyes is gone!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

yay good news! Rea emailed me back! She has always been soo nice to us!

Natalie,

Maggie has been with us since 7 Jul and is while I know she would prefer to be in a home, she is doing well. She was turned into us as the people said they couldn’t afford to keep her. They said she didn’t like to be held, liked children and also like dogs and cats. I have no worry about her finding a good home as she is such a pretty and sweet cat. Matter of fact I was back there about 30 minutes ago loving on her and you are right she was very cuddly. I’ll correct the “doesn’t like to be held” info on Petfinder. Can’t tell you if she likes to cuddle with dogs as we just don’t let them interface like that unless they might be up here in the office. Perhaps I’ll bring her up here tomorrow. She is fine, so don’t worry about her – we will make sure she gets a good home.


if you are wondering why she said she doesnt know if she likes to cuddle with dogs is because I told her when we had Maggie she slept with the dogs every single night! She use to groom and bite their tails all the time. She spent so much time with them that our two rat terriers would actually run away when they saw her coming! lol


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

yay Maggie was adopted and went to her new home this morning!! I was soo happy when I read Rea's email! I am so glad she got a good home!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Dang....why didnt she just call you?


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

I have no idea! My mom is happy though because she said she would go crazy if we got that cat back. lol She was well lets just say VERY playful and in the middle of the night would nock the phone off or something that made a very loud noise and wake up the whole entire house lol


----------

